

Learning Rails made me a better designer - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3451-learning-rails-made-me-a-better-designer

======
ThomPete
Here is the secret. Learning anything in proximity of design makes you a
better designer.

That includes, math, psychology, architecture, any programming language,
playing an instrument, composing music, playing computer games, writing blog
posts and so on.

The trick is to look for where things are the same even if they seem
unlrelated.

------
ibudiallo
Learning javascript made me a better designer. But what made me a better
programmer wasn't years of programming but reading codinghorror end to end.

